# Western Flyer x53 attic find.



## SuperTaco67 (May 14, 2015)

Hello everyone, newbie post hear. Ill get to the point Ive been lurking here for a week and I'm not a big bike guy but that might have changed due to some interesting circumstances.

I purchased my grandparents home from my father and aunt after my grandmother died. It included just about everything that she had in it the day she died except for some cherished momentos my aunt, dad and some cousins took for their homes. 

Had to put a new roof on the garage so the bank would approve the loan. Low and behold hidden up in the rafters out of sight because of a false ceiling my grandfather put up in the late 60's was my Dad's original old red and chrome Western Flyer x53 my grandfathe bought for him in the 50's because he got a paper route. I asked him if he wanted it and he said no do with it as you please. So after doing some research and soul searching I've decide to restore it as much as possible to original. I don't think I want to paint it though as the paint is really good. Not much rust anywhere but the chome has that mottled rough to the touch look. And kind of slight green patina on the big sprocket.

Its missing the following items best I can tell- Rear reflector and housing, chain guard, horn tank and original peddles. It has yellow instead of red Hunt Wild handle bar grips. It has the original Truxel sp? tan seat with the chrome bar. Fenders, rear rack and everything else including the name plate and decals look original. Although the main post decals that say x53 Super has been mostly worn away but you can still read 53 and the SU of super.

I have some pics including how we found it, ill post them up at a later time when I download them to the computer.

Ok after all that other than ebay and forums such as this what other resources are there for original parts that you collectors use to restore your rides?

Is there some underground network of Western Flyer bike wonks that maintain a shop somewhere in the midwest in an old minute man bunker and only take orders by ham radio at 12:01am during a waning gibbous moon phase?

Also is there a definitive reading on the history of the Western Flyer?

TIA for any info and wisdom you see fit to educate me on.

Yes I was born in 67 and yes the sceen name is after the Jack in the Box food item:o long story. Just incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 14, 2015)

Well, welcome and congratulations all in one shot. The X53 is a very cool bike. It was manufactured by Murray for Western Auto department stores. It was built from 1953-1958. The bikes were always the same, but the colors changed from year to year. They're difficult, although not impossible, to find parts for. Does yours have the headlight? Would love to see pictures of yours and how it was found!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 14, 2015)

Oh, and if yours is red and chrome, it's most likely a '56. Would need to see photos to be sure though.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE, there is a ton of help here.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 14, 2015)

Yes like a deep red and chrome color. No cool flash gordon looking headlight though like I've seen on other models. Yes it might take me awhile to get the photos up, sorry.  If you go to the bay and look at the most expensive X53 thats up for sale right now its exactly like that one. Minus all the bling items I descibed above though.

I asked my dad what happen to the missing items and he said he might have traded or sold them as a teen before the bike got stuck up in the rafters when he went of to the military after high school.

Ok I hope I have picked up another "sickness" as my wife calls my USA made knife collecting. She'll have a fit. Im already reading though this site heavily and thinking about attending a swap meet. Oh boy.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 14, 2015)

Sorry about the spelling errors. I just realized I cant edit my posts and the darn spelling check button want me to download something. Ugh.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 14, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Welcome to the CABE, there is a ton of help here.




Replied to your PM not sure if it went through the first time. Thanks again for the welcome and offer of help.


----------



## Robertriley (May 14, 2015)

Got it...lol.  You did it right.  We will get you into the prewar sickness too


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome!  Yup its got that Atomic Buck Rogers Space Age Cadillac Fin coolness factor going for it.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 15, 2015)

*Pictures.*

Wow was I wordy last night.

Hidden away like a secret mistress.







Wakeup sweetness and soak up the sunshine.






Kiss me hot lips.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 15, 2015)

Sheesh be great if I could edit my screwups.

OK, again

Tell me your secrets and Ill tell you mine.







[/IMG]


----------



## bikiba (May 15, 2015)

I wouldn't touch a thing on that bike other than shine up the chrome and   clean it with a bunch of wet towels.maybe get a matching set of pedals.

Did they come with chain guards?


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 15, 2015)

bikiba said:


> I wouldn't touch a thing on that bike other than shine up the chrome and   clean it with a bunch of wet towels.maybe get a matching set of pedals.
> 
> Did they come with chain guards?




I've been reading about using an oxalis acid wash. Any feedback on that process?

Nope no chain guards. I made a list of what I think it's missing in my first post. I'm sure there could be more. Well any way thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 15, 2015)

vincev said:


> Welcome aboard.




Thanks.


----------



## GTs58 (May 15, 2015)

I think after 15 posts you'll have full member options like Personal Messaging and editing. 

Looking at your bike I don't think an OA bath is needed. Some will say use 0000 steel wool and WD-40 but from the looks of things I would just use some Turtle Wax's chrome polish and rust remover. Then wax the chrome after the cleaning. The rims don't look that bad and I've cleaned up worse looking rims with the chrome polish and a brass brush.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 15, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> I think after 15 posts you'll have full member options like Personal Messaging and editing.
> 
> Looking at your bike I don't think an OA bath is needed. Some will say use 0000 steel wool and WD-40 but from the looks of things I would just use some Turtle Wax's chrome polish and rust remover. Then wax the chrome after the cleaning. The rims don't look that bad and I've cleaned up worse looking rims with the chrome polish and a brass brush.




Thanks. I'll trying the chrome cleaning polish on a small area and see how it works. 

Guess I need to post a few more times.


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2015)

SuperTaco67 said:


> Sheesh be great if I could edit my screwups.
> 
> OK, again
> 
> ...



MOT-W...as I read the poorly stamped serial would be 1956

As for the parts...they're out there. The tank in good condition is the pricey item. 
Nice surprise on the find, huh?
I love these kind of rescues.

It's finds like this that can plant the seed for a rewarding addiction.
But, finding a family members childhood bike that's been hidden away for decades, can create an explainable obsession to rescue and revive it. 
Then there is the priceless expression of your father's face when he sees it rideable again.

Welcome to the madness and for most here, a passion for the hobby that can be quite rewarding.
Lots of knowledge here. Just ask and you'll find help and an opinion. 

No hidden underground Murray resource for parts that I know of. 
Ask in the "WTB" (want to buy) classified section for what you need. Usually there is someone willing to part with the item needed.
Then there is always ebay.

Oh...in my opinion, don't do any repaint. It's only original once. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 16, 2015)

jd56 said:


> MOT-W...as I read the poorly stamped serial would be 1956
> 
> As for the parts...they're out there. The tank in good condition is the pricey item.
> Nice surprise on the find, huh?
> ...




Doctor, doctor gimme the news I got a bad case of I've got a bad case of lovin you...

Ok seems like that seed your talking about has sprouted. As the last thing I did before bed was check this sight and how the first thing I'm doing after waking is checking it. Getting ready to head to the local flea market with my list. Also checked for any local swap meets coming up. Seems like there is a CABE member with a bike shop locally after reading thru umpteen posts on the X53. 

After cleaning it up should I replace the badly worn of center post sticker the says "X53 SUPER" I've seen a few floating around on the bay and a few other sights mentioned else where in this forum like Memory Lane and that really cool Vintage Bike shop located in MI? I believe.

Seems like the tank and the head light are going to be the proverbial needle in the hay stack to find. I've seen that one poster who is doing reproduction castings.

On the Serial number I kind of figured that stamp was bad as I couldn't find MUI-V anywhere in this forum..

Thanks again for the warm welcome folks.


----------



## the tinker (May 16, 2015)

Nice bike Taco, welcome to the club. Double check that garage attic. get a step ladder and reach down in between each rafter in the overhang and you may find a missing part. I have torn down many garages and houses. Have found many old beer cans and booze bottles[someone hiding the evidence] old oil cans,girly magazines and yes , bike parts. Give everything a second look, especially that false ceiling ......maybe that light will turn up ,
If not Jerry Peters from Chestnut Hollow sells the re pop top for about $120, get an rocket ray bottom and your all set. nice original ones are around  but competitions rough for them.  have fun!


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 17, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Nice bike Taco, welcome to the club. Double check that garage attic. get a step ladder and reach down in between each rafter in the overhang and you may find a missing part. I have torn down many garages and houses. Have found many old beer cans and booze bottles[someone hiding the evidence] old oil cans,girly magazines and yes , bike parts. Give everything a second look, especially that false ceiling ......maybe that light will turn up ,
> If not Jerry Peters from Chestnut Hollow sells the re pop top for about $120, get an rocket ray bottom and your all set. nice original ones are around  but competitions rough for them.  have fun!




Good points. I went back and checked no items other than dirt, webs and a few old wasp nests. We are planning on stripping the fiber board grandad put up on the walls of the garage as part of a small interior remodel. We'll see if anything got sealed in the walls.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 21, 2015)

Ok had some time off. Got the tires pumped up. Amazed they still hold air. Good ol America rubber, General Tire Co. They are going to get replaced though. Anywho just cleaned off the seat and took off down the road. All 6'2" 250lbs of me. I was surprised the seat was fairly comfy. Came back around the block and my two daughters home from college were waiting and laughing at their Dad. Then they each took a turn on it. Called my Dad and told him ol' reliable was back in action. Needless to say they make the bike look much better than I do.

Now I'll focus on the cleanup, polishing and lube. I did a test spot on the fenders with the aluminum n' water process and it worked out REAL GOOD.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (May 24, 2015)

Ooh  baby, it's making me crazy, evertime I look around, every time I look around, it's in my face!!

Road to the local coffee shop to get a cup'o joe. The bike got more appreciative looks than me! How bizzare, how bizzare.

I don't know though, I might need to get some ape hangers for these gorilla arms of mine. 

Oh yeah and I pickup a pair of original WF red hunt wilde gribs this morning.


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Sep 24, 2015)

*Oh crap what have I gotten myself into.*

Ok I've finally got her broken down after I washed her off several times. IM REALLY HAPPY with the condition of the paint job. 

I've used the aluminum foil water technique on the rear fender then a light coating of Brasso which actually did a good job and left a light protective coating on it.  Just the outside not the inside. DAMN that was a lot of work. Oh I also did the handle bars which look about 90%.

 I was thinking about doing the oxalic wash. I've asked about this before what's every ones feedback?

Anyone have info one where I can get new bearings for the crank, neck and wheels. I would guess it fairly straight forward just take into a bike shop a nd match the old to new. Any recommendations on the best. For my bike?

Also what brand of tires do you folks recommend. I'm not keeping the USA Generals on them as they are 1.75 and black walls. Still in excellent condition . Good ol American rubber, small minimal cracking in the tread. I guess the tubes are in great condition because after I aired them up last spring they are still at full pressure.

Anyway I'll take some progress pics and post them later. 

Still looking for those missing parts. Just having a hard time talking the wife into letting me bid 200 for a chain guard or more for the tank.

Ok thanks in advance.


View attachment 215146


View attachment 215147


View attachment 215024


----------



## oldfart36 (Sep 29, 2015)

It's always the most fun finding them as shed stuffers! I found this one stuffed away in an ole boys shed last summer. Best 50 bucks I ever spent! It's a 57.

Before clean up:






After clean up, and tires.


----------



## 1969nam (Sep 29, 2015)

Bikes are like old cars......only original once. Clean em' up, maintain em' and replace missing parts with the correct parts. Enjoy the ride !


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Sep 29, 2015)

oldfart36 said:


> It's always the most fun finding them as shed stuffers! I found this one stuffed away in an ole boys shed last summer. Best 50 bucks I ever spent! It's a 57.
> 
> Before clean up:
> 
> ...





Nice what method did you use to clean up chrome?


----------



## SuperTaco67 (Sep 29, 2015)

1969nam said:


> Bikes are like old cars......only original once. Clean em' up, maintain em' and replace missing parts with the correct parts. Enjoy the ride !




Yup. I agree.


----------

